# Which first, stain then sanding sealer or vice versa?



## Russ59 (17 Mar 2015)

I have just finished making a blanket box in pine.
Now do I stain the wood first then apply the sanding sealer?
My thoughts are that if I applied the sanding sealer first, the stain wouldn't take, am I right?

It will then be waxed.

I need to get it right first time. :wink:


----------



## Sgian Dubh (17 Mar 2015)

Yes, stain or dye first normally, then polish or sealer. Avoid, if you can using a dye or stain that uses the same solvent as the sealing coat. For example, ready made spirit dye is alcohol based, as is shellac. Applying the shellac over the dye with a brush will redissolve the underlying dye which, if you work the shellac too much with the brush, can result in patchy colouring job. If you do have to brush on a sealing coat of shellac, it's best to get it on fast and thin with one pass of the brush, and move on to the next strip that needs coverage. After the dye has been sealed in like this subsequent coats shouldn't (I won't say can't) affect the underlying dye base.

However, pine has a real tendency to "blotchiness" when dyed because of the reverses in the grain pattern, so a trick might be to apply a thin coat of sealer, let this dry thoroughly, sand back pretty hard, then apply the colour. The idea here is that the applied sealer partially seals the grain, especially the short grain which, if not partially blocked, will take up the dye more thoroughly than long grain. Sanding back the sealer leaves the short grain partially blocked, but re-exposes the longer smoother grain leading to a more even colouring job.

I suggest a few experiments with some offcuts to see what I mean. Slainte.


----------



## mailee (17 Mar 2015)

Yes I have stained pine a few times and always put a 50/50 coat of sanding sealer/thinner first. this sinks in to the wood and helps even out the hard and soft spots so the stain will look more uniform. I then usually spray a good coat of sealer over this and lightly sand before putting a wax coat on. HTH. :wink:


----------

